# Kindle cable question



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I've wandered around the forums looking for this question/answer but didn't find this anywhere. I believe I've located my USB cable but it wasn't in the Kindle box and I have so many unlabeled cables laying around so... is that cable white like the Kindle? I don't think it would matter which USB cable I used but figured I'd use the one that came with it just to be safe. This white one looks like a likely candidate. Thanks.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

If I remember it was white, but any USB cable should work.  I have so many of them I just use the closest one and have never had a problem.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure either..... My Canon camera and the Kindle have the same connection type, so I use the Canon cable for both of them.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, the Kindle USB cable is white with mini connector. Any USB cable that has the correct connectors should work.


----------



## cliffs1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Not true that any cable will work but if the device connecter end fits, it will probably work.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

The Kindle usb is white. My camera usb cords will not work on it. I haven't tried others, but understand that some may work on everything. If you get the wrong one, it shouldn't hurt the Kindle. You will just need to try another one.


----------

